# Where to download B-17 Flying Fortress: The Mighty 8th PC game?



## seesul (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello,

I wanted to buy a B-17 Flying Fortress: The Mighty 8th PC game for my son but the seller told me the game is too old and they don´t offer it anymore and that I can load it from the net.
Altough I know this game can still be bought in another I-shops also here in our country I just wanna ask you if anyone knows if is possible to dowload it and if so, where...?

Thx!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 16, 2009)

Download B17 Flying Fortress: The Mighty Eighth free downloads B17 Flying Fortress: The Mighty Eighth

That's a free trial if you haven't got the game. 

And this...don't know if legal or not but... takes way to long to load for me but that's the link.. 

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4990143/B-17_Flying_Fortress_-_The_Mighty_8th__[PC_game]


----------



## seesul (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you Harry. With the 1st link I got a following problem:
_We're sorry. Our Systems indicate you are outside the territory authorized for distribution by the software publisher of this title. 
Unfortunately, we do not have permissions from the publisher to sell this title outside of our approved territory.
_
And the second link doesn´t work to me, dunno why...


----------



## seesul (Dec 16, 2009)

seesul said:


> And the second link doesn´t work to me, dunno why...



Think I got the reason why 
p2pnet news Blog Archive Police raid ThePirateBay


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh. The first one works fine. 

Second one...  Uh-oh


----------



## Pong (Dec 19, 2009)

I had the trial downloaded once a couple of years back. Dang it required a joystick. So that's why I couldn't takeoff or point the gun or anything. 

-Arlo


----------



## seesul (Dec 20, 2009)

I ordered and got an original CD yesterday. Gotta wait for Xmas eve to see how the game is.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have it and play it every blue moon, its still alot of fun. As you complete missions, you see them painted on the side of the aircraft, along with kill markings. U will have alot of fun playing it, as a matter of fact, im off to play it now


----------



## seesul (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks, I´m looking 4ward 2 it...although it´s a Xmas gift for my son


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 21, 2009)

Your son will have a great time with it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 22, 2009)

seesul said:


> Thanks, I´m looking 4ward 2 it...although it´s a Xmas gift for my son



Maybe you should have bought two copies. 


Wheels


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Maybe you should have bought two copies.
> 
> 
> Wheels



And one more PC


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 23, 2009)

I forgot does it have Multiplayer features ?


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Dec 24, 2009)

Unfortunately no. Saw no multiplayer functions on the main menu when I played the trial.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 24, 2009)

There is no Multiplayer, Sorry!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

I thought so but I couldn't remember.
Thanks for the answers.


Wheels


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 29, 2009)

How is the game going. What do you think of it?


----------



## seesul (Dec 29, 2009)

Control of the machine is a way complicated then expected. But that´s O.K. It´s a 4 engine Fort, not a Mustang. So I printed out a 120 pages of the pdf manual today and will start to learn how to fly it soon.
And...the graphic is not its strange side. But that´s O.K. as well, the game is older than Sturmovik perhaps.
My son loves me more then ever, and that´s the most important fact on it...


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think its decent graphics, and I like the emersion of controlling the crew. I have had a few flights where a crew member was injured so bad, that I opted to push him out the plane to help him get medical help. Also had a few harry landings with a engine out and a blown tire. Its pretty neet seeing a B-17 sitting there on a flat tire. Another mission had the co-pilot killed and the pilot bad wounded, so I put the bombarder in the pilots seat and he brought us home. I think its a very fun game indeed.


----------

